# Injured Goldfish what to do?



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

A heron took a small chunk out of one of a coworkers goldfish in her pond. She said he is still swimming around fine except fro the injury. She asked me what to do???? I told her maybe add a bit of epsom salt and some fresh water to the out door pond?? Any other ideas???

Thanks in advance for the help

Cheers


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

If she doesn't have a hospital tank i'd give him salt water baths.... at least once a day.

Take some pond water out in a bucket add salt to 1 table spoon per gallon leave him in for 5 of 15 minutes max! Watch him closely for stress....

Link

http://www.goldfish-emergency.com/viewpage.php?page_id=14

I've used it with great resaults on gold fish!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks I 'll let her know


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Make sure she uses aquarium salt and not table salt!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scholz said:


> Make sure she uses aquarium salt and not table salt!


Hey Scholz, I hear about epsom salt and about aquarium salt, what's the difference? I add a teaspoon to my tank weekly just to bump up water parameters, and i hear that aquarium salt ain't great for plants, are their a difference in them?  Thanks in advance, you just seem like the right person to ask since we're at it!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes there is a difference!

Aquarium salt is Sodium Chloride (NaCl)

Epson Salt is Magnesium Sulfate (MgSO4)

Your doseing the Sulfate and magnesium that your plants need when you dose Epson Salt. Also I've read but don't know first hand that Epson Salt is a laxative for fish so if you have a constipated fish it can help get him moving. 

Aquarium Salt treats more things.... Helps prevent fungus and bacteria...

I don't add salt to my tanks. If I think there is a need I give a bath... Works great...

I do and will add salt to fry tanks and hatch trays...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, that seriously helped alot!
Salt baths? I've heard tons about it, never tried it! I'll give it a try when I get a sick fish =) you make it sound like a miracle!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well It's no miracle but it does work! It helps fish that have been oxygen starved as well. Seen it clear up fin fungus in no time. Depending on the fish goldfish, betta, etc... you may need to adjust the amount of salt....


----------

